# Continent To Continent, Masonic History In The Making



## Squire Bentley (Jun 26, 2012)

Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas - Session 2012




Continent au continent
Histoire maÃ§onnique dans la fabrication

Quelque chose qui ne se produit pas chaque jour de la semaine, aucune quelque chose qui ne se produit pas chaque annÃ©e, aucune quelque chose qui ne se produit pas chaque dÃ©cennieâ€¦ nous a laissÃ©s la mettre de cette faÃ§on. Quand la derniÃ¨re heure vous avait-elle lieu des milliers de dÃ©placement entendus parler d'un maÃ®tre grand de milles Ã  un autre continent d'Ã©tablir une loge sous sa juridiction (Ã  l'exclusion des loges militaires) ? Jaillissez est exactement qui ce que le maÃ®tre grand de Prince le plus adorable Hall Grand Lodge du Texas, Wilbert M. Curtis honorable a fait.

Une invitation a Ã©tÃ© prolongÃ©e au maÃ®tre grand Curtis d'un groupe de maÃ§ons, avance par le frÃ¨re Louis Metan, le d'Ivoire de Cote, d'Afrique pour organiser et consacrer une loge lÃ  dans la famille de prince Hall sous la juridiction de Prince le plus adorable Hall Grand Lodge du Texas.  En fÃ©vrier, 7, 2012 le maÃ®tre grand Curtis avec une dÃ©lÃ©gation de prince Hall Texas Grand Officers sont arrivÃ©s dans le d'Ivoire de Cote pour exÃ©cuter cette mission.

Le gardien de Texas Prince Hall Junior Grand et l'historien grand, Frank Jackson, qui Ã©tait parmi les frÃ¨res qui ont fait ce voyage historique nous dit :

Le Â« ` Ivoire de Cote d est un pays d'Afrique occidentale avec une superficie de 322.462 kilomÃ¨tres, encadrÃ©e Ã  la partie nord par le Mali et Burkina, Ã  l'ouest par le LibÃ©ria et la GuinÃ©e, neighbored Ã  l'est par le Ghana et aux sud par l'OcÃ©an Atlantique. La population du ` Ivoire de Cote d est estimÃ©e Ã  21.058.798 habitants en 2011. La capitale politique et administrative du ` Ivoire de Cote d est Yamoussoukro (le capital Ã©conomique est Abidjan), la langue officielle est franÃ§aise et la devise est le franc CFA. Le pays est Ã©galement un membre de la communautÃ© Ã©conomique des Ã©tats d'Afrique occidentale (E.C.O.W.A.S.). Â»


Les frÃ¨res du d'Ivoire de Cote choisis comme nom de leurs racines de loge logent UD. Encore Jackson nous informe :

Les frÃ¨res du ` Ivoire de Cote d ont choisi les racines de nom logent pour symboliser la connectivitÃ© invincible entre les Africains sur le continent et les Africains dans les Diaspora. Bro. Metan a dit, Â« les racines de nom, est pris du famousbook du ` s d'Alex Haley, et est reprÃ©sentant des hommes de l'origine africaine partout dans le monde. Les racines est un nom de rassemblement dans lequel elles toutes s'identifient. Son symbolisme puissant est sacrÃ© et enjambe le temps et espace en rÃ©ponse Ã  l'appel Ã©loignÃ© de nos ancÃªtres, le symbolisme semblable whoused avec l'adoption de l'adoption africaine du nom Lodge.The du nom, loge africaine, dans ce temps, Ã©tait un appel pour enfanter l'Afrique d'oÃ¹ ils se sont attendus Ã  ce que les bÃ©nÃ©dictions coulent pour le succÃ¨s de leurs ambitions.

De mÃªme, la loge U.D. de racines de Brothersof croient que le lien de l'union est Ã©tabli dorÃ©navant entre les Africains dans le monde entier et Ã  travers des siÃ¨cles, Ã  condition que elles utilisent la place et la boussole et soient justes. Â» Â« Ce nom reflÃ¨te Ã©galement le dÃ©but de notre travail, ses racines. Nous prions que les crÃ©ateurs et ceux qui suivent l'augmentation de la sagesse de la loi sacrÃ©e. Les racines sont Ã©galement symboliques d'un arbre africain trÃ¨s fort, l'Iroko, sous lequel nous, comme nos ancÃªtres prions pour tant d'interventions spirituelles. Sur la banniÃ¨re l'Iroko est blanc, pour exprimer l'ingÃ©nuitÃ© de notre ambition et de sa capacitÃ© de progresser en avant dans un cycle perpÃ©tuel de l'accomplissement qui ne s'arrÃªte jamais. Le travail principal du ` s de maÃ§on ne s'arrÃªte jamais. L'arbre d'Iroko, superposÃ© contre le soleil reprÃ©sente l'aube d'un nouveau jour et de plus de lumiÃ¨re. Ainsi c'est comment on doit lire notre banniÃ¨re : la sagesse rÃ©side Ã  notre travail, soutenu par force et ornÃ© dans la beautÃ©. Pouvons nous exprimons toujours le fait de ce rÃªve illimitÃ©, Â» a dit Bro. Metan. .

Avant de laisser le maÃ®tre grand Curtis a prolongÃ© une invitation Ã  Master Metan adorable et les frÃ¨res des racines logent pour assister Ã  la session grande d'Ã©tÃ© de Prince le plus adorable Hall Grand Lodge du Texas, 21-24 juin 2012 et pour effectuer le rituel d'ouverture pour la session grande qu'ils ont acceptÃ©e.

 Vendredi 22 juin. 2012 racines W.M. Louis Metan et ses dirigeants ont ouvert le prince Hall Grand Lodge de communication grande du Texas la 137th effectuant le rituel dans la langue franÃ§aise. Car prince Hall Grand Master Cleveland Wilson de l'Arkansas Ã©tait plus tard pour dire, Â« je n'ai pas compris un mot qu'ils ont dit mais je pourrais suivre exactement ce qu'elles faisaient. Â» Le plus grand assistance de Texas Prince Hall Grand Session pendant de nombreux annÃ©e a donnÃ© aux racines des frÃ¨res une ovation debout qui a semblÃ© comme si elle ne finirait jamais.

Dans toute la session grande de quatre jours les frÃ¨res des racines ont assistÃ© Ã  toutes les fonctions de la loge grande, ses affaires, Ã©lections et toutes les fonctions de social, festivals et des banquets. Si au petit dÃ©jeuner Ã  l'hÃ´tel de centre serveur ou pendant une coupure Ã  la session grande un Texas Brothers les engagerait dans la conversation et Ã©changerait une marque de l'amour fraternel et de l'affection. La barriÃ¨re linguistique n'a pas existÃ© pour nous tout le rai la langue maÃ§onnique, cette comprÃ©hension que seulement les frÃ¨res du mÃ©tier peuvent partager.



Le maÃ®tre grand Curtis dans son allocution a annoncÃ© que la loge UD de racines n'Ã©tait pas plus. La loge grande avait votÃ© pour affrÃ©ter la loge comme pleine loge fonctionnante. Maintenant c'Ã©tait la loge #656 de racines de Prince le plus adorable Hall Grand Lodge du Texas. Et il a annoncÃ© que la loge de racines rapporterait avec elles une dispense pour ouvrir une deuxiÃ¨me loge dans le d'Ivoire de Cote. BientÃ´t il a dit qu'il y aurait une troisiÃ¨me loge consacrÃ©e. Ce tout suit un programme-cadre. Trois loges peuvent venir ensemble pour former une loge grande. Un jour dans un avenir proche il y aura Prince le plus adorable Hall Grand Lodge d'Ivoire de Cote. Â»


Le dernier jour de la session grande de quatre jours Ã©tait la tri installation des dirigeants de Prince le plus adorable Hall Grand Lodge du Texas, les hÃ©roÃ¯nes de JÃ©richo et Ã©toile orientale. Ã€ la fin W.M. Louis Metan a fait une prÃ©sentation spÃ©ciale au maÃ®tre grand Curtis. D'abord de tous il a remerciÃ© tous les frÃ¨res de la grande hospitalitÃ© de la loge grande. AprÃ¨s s'Ãªtre immergÃ© dans l'amour fraternel et l'affection de tout le Texas Brethren il a dit que lui et sa dÃ©lÃ©gation partaient avec beaucoup de joie et d'inspiration. Il a dit qu'ils tout avaient Ã©coutÃ©, observÃ© et appris de cette expÃ©rience et qu'ils avaient reÃ§u l'information utile qu'ils prendraient de nouveau Ã  Cote le d'Ivoire pour employer dans la loge de racines. Pour finir il a prÃ©sentÃ© le maÃ®tre grand Curtis avec le drapeau de Cote d " Ivoire, des cadeaux d'une bougie spÃ©ciale, d'un Dashiki et d'une nappe pour Mme Curtis.

LÃ  non restÃ© rien laissÃ© pour dire mais Â« frÃ¨re de lundi de revoir d'Au. Â»



FrÃ¨re Frederic L. Milliken, Directeur exÃ©cutif Phoenixmaosnry - Phoenixmasonry, Inc.

-- 
Phoenixmasonry sur le livre de visage - Phoenixmasonry Masonic Museum and Library - USA | Facebook


----------

